# Solved: Prolink usb adapter Pan2001 -



## redhatcode29 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I saw thread in this site about an issue about the Pan2001, but that was in Windows OS.
I m having an issue in installing the adapter in a Mac (10.9.3). I ran the softwares but cant seem to get the adapter to function. Tried at the network settings...nthg happening... Any one here knows how to install the adapter in a mac? 

Called the support for prolink products... The tech is on leave !
Tried the provided manual... Cant seem to get it tooo....

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What exactly isn't functioning?

The latest software version (4.0.9.6) is installed?
The hardware is seen in Network system preferences?
Are any Wireless networks being show?
It won't connect to any networks?
Doesn't accept password to connect to a network?


----------



## redhatcode29 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for replying Headrush, 

I was having issues to even detect the hardware, how ever upon contacting the products customer service, I had managed to obtain the driver for 10.9.3 . 

However, now I am having issues in configuring the software. I don't seem to get the provided guide to work. Are you using any of pro link's adapters..... Perhaps u know how to configure the software.... I can post a few screen shots...tQ


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't have that hardware, but usually once it's the hardware is seen by the OS, the configuration is pretty standard.

Can you be specific to what step in the configuring you are stuck at or isn't working?


----------



## redhatcode29 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thx again for replying....


----------



## redhatcode29 (Jul 3, 2014)

the captures on the left are the provided guide....finally i am suppose to log onto the provided certsrv, which i can't, even if i try from a different machine. 

I know its not easy for you to help with this ,,,,but thanks for trying to... appreciate it ....cheers


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you connecting to a RADIUS server?


----------



## redhatcode29 (Jul 3, 2014)

U reply almost instantaneously, thank you. 

....actually I don't even understand what the term 'radius server' actually means. However now I have managed to connect to my router, but something is not right, I have to manually scan and connect each and every time I log into the Mac. 

What do u mean by radius server..., thx.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

A RADIUS server is a service that provides a centralized authentication service for a network.
It's generally not something a normal home user would have or need.

The reason I asked is because some of your screenshots showed you setting some of those types of options which you don't need for a basic wifi connection.

P.S. You shouldn't need any certificates or tunnelling either.


----------



## redhatcode29 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks dude, for the explanation.

Would u mind highlighting which of the setting is meant for radius... Sorry super noob ....
Hmm...I dnt need the cert either.... The guide is misleading....


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I can when I get home from work, not enough time right now.
If you could post a screenshot of the options in the pull-down tabs for *EAP Medthod* and *Tunnerl Method* and I should be able to tell you exactly.


----------



## redhatcode29 (Jul 3, 2014)

dude...u are too good to be true ! appreciate ur effort....

i think i am getting closer to work a way around my adapter,,,,, really appreciate ur kindness, sorry if i had water ur time at work...Cheers :up::up::up:


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry redhatcode29, by 27" iMac just went belly up. (hopefully the new CPU fan does the trick and it's not the logic board.)

I won't be able to give you exact details or pictures now (I'm on my iPad), but here a few things I can tell you now.

1) Under EAP Method you don't need anything.
2) Under Tunnel Method you don't need anything
3) You do not need anything in your certificate section.
4) For encryption type you most likely want WPA2
5) You do NOT want the 802.1x option enabled

P.S. Does the adapter appear in the Network system preference panel?
If so, can you configure it directly there without using the utility that came with the adapter?


----------



## redhatcode29 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi dude, 

Sorry to hear about ur 27' , hope it not the board ! I am still waiting for the day, which I will b a proud owner of a 27' 

For item 1 and 2 - I am not that tech savy to und it, but as long as I dnt need it, I am happy abt it...
For item 3 and 5, yeah u are right, I had realised dat I need not follow those settings, the guide had screwed me..
Item 4, true, dat is wht I m using nw....

Dude thank you so muc for ur time and effort, it is much appreciated.....gracias :up::up:


----------

